# Seiko SRPC39K1 : A Small Blue Turtle



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I usually just lurk here, but today i got my hands on this watch, and i'd like to share some pictures and my first impressions with you:
















This is a Seiko SRPC39 K1 and
The dimensions of this watch are:

Watch width : 42.3mm (according to the web)
Lug width: 20mm
Top to bottom (tip to tip) about 43mm
Bezel: 39mm
Watch head weight without springbars: 74.2 grams
Rubber strap with spring bars: 25.8 grams
Watch with rubber strap : 100 grams









Here we can see that it has drilled lug holes. I like these very much because i'm a klutz with the springbar tool when changing straps/ bracelets.
I think that the bezel grooves are simple and functional too. The bezel action is quite smooth, more so than my poor SKX013.









Here we can see the chapter ring alignment. It is quite ok to me, but i'm not too concerned. The bezel is a bit to the left, i could re-paste it but again, i'm not too concerned, and i have learnt to leave watches well alone. On the 6 o'clock side, the dial is rotated counter clockwise a little bit from the chapter ring. Maybe about 1/10 of a second. But again, i don't care.









Here, i try to show that the indices are quite nice. 








OK. Here's the crown in various positions.
I think it is a little bit different from the SKXes.
I recall someone was asking if the crown would be a suitable drop-in for the SKX013 (i.e.: if this stem/crown could be used for a SKX013 4r35 mod), i'm afraid this seems unlikely.
The crowns look too different to me.

Here's another picture of the crown at the hand setting position:








Below is the rubber strap this watch comes with. It is really comfortable.
















Here it is with some of my other watches (from left to right) :
Seiko Solar SNE107, This watch, SKX013, a vostok amphibia 420, and the SNK809

Finally, here is a wrist shot:








After i got this watch, i begin to appreciate my SKX013 a bit more, because i like "small" watches. However, i do not feel the mini-turtle to be too big for me. I think this is because of the lug-to-lug distance (about 42~43mm).

Also, i did not like the 12 o'clock index initially. But now i think that it's design is congruent with the cut-outs near the lugs (5 & 7 o'clock). So in addition to the very comfortable rubber strap, hacking and hand-windable abilities, i have a feeling this watch will be my daily watch, hopefully for a long time.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Watch wears well on your wrist. And it's different enough from the regular turtle to justify picking one up if you want both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for this, especially the pics of the crown positions. Can't wait to get one of these in black!


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

lestorfreemon said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. Watch wears well on your wrist. And it's different enough from the regular turtle to justify picking one up if you want both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello lestorfreemon and thank you!

I agree that this is different from the regular turtle. I tried a regular turtle once but found it a little bit too big.

This one however, seems substantial but wears smaller than it appears.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

abram357 said:


> Thanks so much for this, especially the pics of the crown positions. Can't wait to get one of these in black!


Hello abram357!

It was thanks to your thread that i came across this gem.

I got the blue one because I was hoping it would fade and "patina" quicker than the black one. haha.

Having said that, the black one is lovely as well!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

zyko said:


> Hello abram357!
> 
> It was thanks to your thread that i came across this gem.
> 
> ...


Can you buy this in the USA yet?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks great and thank you for posting. The chapter ring alignment looks pretty centered to my eyes. Congratulations and wear it well.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you for the extra pictures and writeup zyko! Really excited for this to be available in the US, and agreed this is a great "smaller" daily diver that I can't wait to add to my lineup. Particularly impressed with the indices and shape case side profile which seems to have sharper edges than the SRP's


----------



## sc0tty (Dec 19, 2010)

Great review and a lovely timepiece.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

The TBWS guys were trashing this a few weeks ago - I can't for the life of me imagine why. This a cool little watch - and its a real dang diver.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Everett464 said:


> The TBWS guys were trashing this a few weeks ago - I can't for the life of me imagine why. This a cool little watch - and its a real dang diver.


 They like cats...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi mate, certainly doesnt look too big on you, lugs are way within your wrist, looks a perfect size.
Congrats shes a beauty, that brown assembly actually looks solid, great looking little watch.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you for sharing the pictures. Do you mind measuring the ID of the bezel? I wonder if it’s a direct swap with SRP turtle bezels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everett464 said:


> The TBWS guys were trashing this a few weeks ago - I can't for the life of me imagine why. This a cool little watch - and its a real dang diver.


TBWS?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cobia said:


> TBWS?


Two broke watch snobs....podcast

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

zyko said:


> Below is the rubber strap this watch comes with. It is really comfortable.
> View attachment 12742789


Thank you so much for sharing and reviewing this new piece, it looks great! :-!
Would you mind measuring the lengths of the straps, both long and short side? As someone with a small wrist, hopefully it's finally a Seiko strap that I can wear.. :roll:


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cobia said:


> TBWS?


Cobia - You would dig it the most.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Thank you for the review.. Looks way better than stock photos!

How is the thickness? Is it thicker than the 013?


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

This really does look the goods, smaller dimensions are quite appealing. Any info on best places to get one yet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can you buy this in the USA yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hi valuewatchguy!

I have not seen these for sale online yet.

I'm in Singapore, and the shop i got this from received their stock from the AD only yesterday (19 Dec) afternoon.

Other shops here should likely be getting them too, and i think they will probably show up online soon.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everett464 said:


> Cobia - You would dig it the most.


Cheers mate, i'll check em out


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

zyko said:


> Hi valuewatchguy!
> 
> I have not seen these for sale online yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures. Do you mind measuring the ID of the bezel? I wonder if it's a direct swap with SRP turtle bezels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ffnc1020!

Does ID refer to the internal diameter of the bezel?

If so, I'm afraid i will not be removing the bezel so soon.

Should I remove it one day, i will be sure to take a measurement.









However, the crystal on this watch looks to me to be 30mm or slightly less.

I googled the SRP turtle's crystal size and they are 32mm if i'm not wrong.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Seikogi said:


> Thank you for the review.. Looks way better than stock photos!
> 
> How is the thickness? Is it thicker than the 013?


Hi Seikogi !

I measured the thickness to be 13mm, the same as the SKX013.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing and reviewing this new piece, it looks great! :-!
> Would you mind measuring the lengths of the straps, both long and short side? As someone with a small wrist, hopefully it's finally a Seiko strap that I can wear.. :roll:


Hi L84AD8 !

Here you go:









The SRPC39's strap are on the inside near the ruler. I included the B20 strap (extreme top and bottom) for reference.

For the SRPC39's strap, i measured the short end to be 7cm,

and the long end to be 10.1 cm from the spring bar to the furthest hole.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

zyko said:


> Hi L84AD8 !
> 
> Here you go:


That looks promising, thank you so much for taking the time to share the watch, reply all the questions (with a nice and clear photo too), really appreciate it! enjoy the new piece! :-!  b-)


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here! Have some pictures:


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This little turtle looks cute. I think it will be perfect for smaller wrists. Can't wait to get one when it hit our shores !
My only dilemma is: which one to get first - blue, black or pepsi !!!!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> My only dilemma is: which one to get first - blue, black or pepsi !!!!


I believe you mean...PADI?!

I kid, I kid...


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I wasn't too hyped on these... the pics make them look a lot better, it's likeable now. lord knows i already have too many divers that don't get attention, so I'm not rushing to get one this moment, but who knows. i've bypassed watches completely and then come back to them so, we'll see.

it really _does_ seem like they shot a SKX013-ray at an SRP. (cept the crown position of course =)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow you are a true gentleman. Thanks for both taking the time to post pictures of the mini-Turtle and to answer all these individual questions. |>

As expected these look way better in person than the renderings. While it may not be everyone’s cup of tea I do like the original design. Still not sure about the cyclops but I appreciate that it’s at least on the inside of the crystal and there is no lumed marker by the date window (I think cyclops look extra bad when they are over a lumed marker for some reason). I also wish it was 4R36 day/date but that’s just my personal preference. Too bad the blue doesn’t come on the bracelet. I’m hoping the bracelet has solid end links. Did they have the black model on bracelet by chance? Do you know if it has solid end-links?

On a positive note the size is fantastic. This should wear great with such a short lug to leg length on small ~6” wrist or on women. I bought an SNE107 recently and just love the size for my 6.5” wrist. You forget you are wearing it is so comfortable. I wish I bought it years ago but always dismissed it because of the folded end links (I’m a bracelet guy) but have to admit it wears so comfortable and the bracelet isn’t too bad other than being a bit rattely. It’s the cheapest watch in my collection and has become my favourite.

It’s going to be hard to resist this blue model. I love the blue colour. If it didn’t have the cyclops and came on the bracelet I would jump on it for sure. Unfortunately I have too many watches as it is. Trying to get down to 2 or 3 the next few years. Easier said than done when Seiko pumps out these kind of models...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

zyko said:


> Hi ffnc1020!
> 
> Does ID refer to the internal diameter of the bezel?
> 
> ...


Wow, that is small. Thank you for the measurement.

I also did a rough measurement base on the picture on Seiko's website, if anyone is curious.

ID=30.5mm
OD=36.5mm

SRP turtle is way bigger at ID 32.5, OD 39.
SKX007 is ID 31.5, OD 38.

The reason I ask is because I want to get one and start modding. The case is perfect but I really don't like the dial. This could become the ultimate Soxa.


----------



## creigpsherburne (Dec 10, 2017)

Great photos! So very good. And as an SKX013 wearer, thanks for including the comparison there, too. Does it feel significantly different when wearing? I absolutely love the indices on the turtle and it's got my heart all aflutter, but I'm afraid of the larger case size. 

Anyway, congratulations on what looks to be a fantastic buy.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Wow you are a true gentleman. Thanks for both taking the time to post pictures of the mini-Turtle and to answer all these individual questions. |>
> 
> As expected these look way better in person than the renderings. While it may not be everyone's cup of tea I do like the original design. Still not sure about the cyclops but I appreciate that it's at least on the inside of the crystal and there is no lumed marker by the date window (I think cyclops look extra bad when they are over a lumed marker for some reason). I also wish it was 4R36 day/date but that's just my personal preference. Too bad the blue doesn't come on the bracelet. I'm hoping the bracelet has solid end links. Did they have the black model on bracelet by chance? Do you know if it has solid end-links?
> 
> ...


Hi mi6_

The black dial version DOES come with a bracelet, I think the reference number is SRPC37. There is also a PADI version on rubber.

I did handle the bracelet version for awhile but it totally skipped my mind to check the end links. I was too preoccupied with choosing between the blue and the black. :-d

By the way, the cyclops sit atop the crystal, so the crystal is no longer flush.


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice pictures.

Would be perfect if the crown is at 4 o'clock IMO...


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

creigpsherburne said:


> Great photos! So very good. And as an SKX013 wearer, thanks for including the comparison there, too. Does it feel significantly different when wearing? I absolutely love the indices on the turtle and it's got my heart all aflutter, but I'm afraid of the larger case size.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on what looks to be a fantastic buy.


Hi creigpsherburne and thank you!

The mini turtle wears noticeably larger to me (compared to the SKX013), but i am willing to compromise on the size for the features that i really like, which are: drilled lug holes, hacking, hand-winding and the iconic "turtle" case.

I feel that the case will be suitable for a lot of wrist sizes because of its short lug-to-lug distance.

The indices are beautiful. The 12 o'clock one is reflective in the center cutout portion on mine.

[Edit (Again): previous reply was a bit long-winded and did not really convey much.]


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, i was not sure at all but the Padi version is now in my list. Enjoy it!


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

zyko said:


> Hi Seikogi !
> 
> I measured the thickness to be 13mm, the same as the SKX013.
> 
> View attachment 12744183


Thank you. I think the thickness works out well for this watch due to the case shape. I have the 013 and the case shape makes it taller than it is.

Btw. the brushed bezel looks incredibly good. 
Well done Seiko!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

zyko said:


> Hi valuewatchguy!
> 
> I have not seen these for sale online yet.
> 
> ...


OMG, I am in Singapore and I didn't know they already have it in store!!!!!!!!
I got to have a blue one!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

zyko, 

Thanks for posting these real life pictures and the measurements. When I saw you post it next to your SNE107, I measured my 107 and the L2L is longer than the Mini Turtle by 5mm. Heck, its even shorter than, dare I say the Invicta 8926 series. It looks good and this series will be on my short list (pun not intended). This will wear nicely on the wrist and give the wearer the ability to see more of his/her strap on top of the wrist. I personally don't mind 3 O'Clock crowns.


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

zyko said:


> Also, the lug-to-lug at 42-43mm is actually _smaller_ than that of the SKX013 at 44mm! I think this definitely helps the watch wear smaller than it is. I just measured my 37mm SNK361, and even THAT already has a lug to lug distance of nearly 42mm!


I'm still going to get one (probably) but that lug-to-lug is insanely small for a diver. I have just over 6.5" wrists and the SKX013 is too small for my tastes, but the regular turtle is likely too big. Hmm...


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> zyko,
> 
> Thanks for posting these real life pictures and the measurements. When I saw you post it next to your SNE107, I measured my 107 and the L2L is longer than the Mini Turtle by 5mm. Heck, its even shorter than, dare I say the Invicta 8926 series. It looks good and this series will be on my short list (pun not intended). This will wear nicely on the wrist and give the wearer the ability to see more of his/her strap on top of the wrist. I personally don't mind 3 O'Clock crowns.


Hello Rocat!

I do enjoy seeing more of the strap on top of the wrist because i think it compliments the watch head rather well.

That too is why i am glad the lug width is 20mm, should it had been 22mm, i suspect it would have been a little bit too much for me. I feel that the 20mm lugs makes the watch "pop" a little bit more without it (the watch head) having to be bigger.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

abram357 said:


> I'm still going to get one (probably) but that lug-to-lug is insanely small for a diver. I have just over 6.5" wrists and the SKX013 is too small for my tastes, but the regular turtle is likely too big. Hmm...


Hi abram357!

I agree that the lug-to-lug is uncommonly small compared to the watch size. It is amazing that this watch has a comparable Lug-to-lug to my Seiko 5!

However, I do feel that its girth more than makes up for it. I find it noticeably bigger than my SKX013.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I noticed today the the inside of the lugs have a bit of counter-sink at the lug-holes:


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

zyko said:


> Hi abram357!
> 
> I agree that the lug-to-lug is uncommonly small compared to the watch size. It is amazing that this watch has a comparable Lug-to-lug to my Seiko 5!
> 
> However, I do feel that its girth more than makes up for it. I find it noticeably bigger than my SKX013.


Yeah, you're right. The cushion case definitely makes up for the lug length.


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the great review and photos!


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

abram357 said:


> I'm still going to get one (probably) but that lug-to-lug is insanely small for a diver. I have just over 6.5" wrists and the SKX013 is too small for my tastes, but the regular turtle is likely too big. Hmm...


Its not small l2l at all. The length comes with the design. Just look at the Doxa 1200T. L2L is 44-45ish and its certainly not a small diver.


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you for all the detail photos and measurements. I have a skx013 also, but I probably will try to get a black version of this as well.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm unsure on the indices still, looking forward to the modders on this one, skx013 dial and chapter ring would look pretty nice


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That's going to be a tight fit for any strap other than what comes on it. That's alright, a Eulit Kristall will look good on it. 
a 


zyko said:


> I noticed today the the inside of the lugs have a bit of counter-sink at the lug-holes:
> 
> View attachment 12745377


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Love this watch. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great review and pictures. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

*=== SPRING BARS ===*

This mini turtle DOES NOT use the 2.5mm fat Seiko spring bars! 
It uses a 2 mm spring bar with a 0.9 mm tip.

I thought it was weird when i tried the watch on a nato strap using the fat Seiko bars last night. The bars were able to move around a bit too much for comfort. So i hurriedly switched it back to the rubber strap.

Today, i tried to install a twente(o) shoulderless bar (1.1mm tip) and the tip would not fit! So i took a look at the original bars in the rubber strap.

(The mini turtle bars are on the left, Fat seiko bars on the right):

























I then took some measurements.

This mini turtle uses a 2 mm spring bar with a 0.9 mm tip:

























I'm really glad this was discovered early before anything unpleasant could have happened.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank so much for this detailed review. Do you have any pictures of the caseback as well? I really want to get the black one now!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

climbsmountains86 said:


> This really does look the goods, smaller dimensions are quite appealing. Any info on best places to get one yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I see you are in Oz, ive good news for you, Chronospride has them in, the only store in oz to have them, great customer service, i can recommend them.
Quality Watches For Men And Women For Sale - ChronosPride


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I read from somewhere these are supposed to be JDM models, i.e. available in domestic Japan only. I could be wrong, as these are available at least in Singapore and Australia as of today based on this thread. Can anyone shine some light? Also, do the Baby Turtles have "Made in Japan" stamped on it? Thanks.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pics and detailed write up. Looks great. Enjoy |>


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> I read from somewhere these are supposed to be JDM models, i.e. available in domestic Japan only. I could be wrong, as these are available at least in Singapore and Australia as of today based on this thread. Can anyone shine some light? Also, do the Baby Turtles have "Made in Japan" stamped on it? Thanks.


Chronospride gets some JDM models in, he probably gets them from japan, im in the midst of getting a japan release off them atm.
Im not too sure if the mini turtles are japan only? they are going to be very popular, it would be strange if they only sold them atm.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. The crown pics were/are stunning.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

sidrox25 said:


> Thank so much for this detailed review. Do you have any pictures of the caseback as well? I really want to get the black one now!


Hello sidrox25, here you go! I hope this is helpful:









































It's on a RAF strap now:


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

sticky said:


> Thanks for sharing. The crown pics were/are stunning.


Hello sticky and thank you! The crown was a pleasant surprise for me. It sure looks sturdy.


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice, that blue is so cool


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

zyko said:


> Hello sidrox25, here you go! I hope this is helpful:
> 
> View attachment 12748011
> 
> ...


Yea thanks!! I can't wait till the are in the USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Drilled lugs, 20mm strap width, mod potential, not as bulky as the original turtle, all things that I love!!!!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you zyko for the wonderful pics !

Did you get your Baby Turtle from a Seiko authorized dealer in Singapore (or was it a parrallel importer)? Reason I ask, I am trying to gauge if I should wait for it to be available from my local Seiko AD (for the local warranty), or reverting to other means. Thanks.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

zyko said:


> Hello sticky and thank you! The crown was a pleasant surprise for me. It sure looks sturdy.


They have a similar crown assembly as the SUN019 with the tube on the crown, its a very solid crown.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Thank you zyko for the wonderful pics !
> 
> Did you get your Baby Turtle from a Seiko authorized dealer in Singapore (or was it a parrallel importer)? Reason I ask, I am trying to gauge if I should wait for it to be available from my local Seiko AD (for the local warranty), or reverting to other means. Thanks.


Hi KoolKat!

I got my Baby Turtle from a shop here called K2 WATCH COMPANY, it is essentially a one-man operation and he's a watch-maker / Seiko dealer.

He did tell me that the stock was from THONG SIA, who are the local distributor for Seiko, and i also got the warranty card.

On a different note, I looked over my watch and could not find "Made in Japan" stamped anywhere.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

zyko said:


> Hi KoolKat!
> 
> I got my Baby Turtle from a shop here called K2 WATCH COMPANY, it is essentially a one-man operation and he's a watch-maker / Seiko dealer.
> 
> ...


Thank you zyko for this information ! Its re-assuring that the Baby Turtle is officially available outside of Japan (with local warranty). This is consistent with the absense of the "Made in Japan" stamp which suggests to me this is an export model rather than JDM. Cheers.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, size looks great

thanks for all the photos and information.


----------



## ThomasMidgley (Oct 7, 2017)

Cobia said:


> They have a similar crown assembly as the SUN019 with the tube on the crown, its a very solid crown.


Looks like a 7548 crown assembly, at least superficially?

EDIT : Also thank you to the OP - these are very good photos and invaluable information. It's a nuggety looking little champ, that's for sure.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I find it difficult to capture, but the middle cut-out portion of the 12 o'clock index is actually metallic and reflective, at least on this blue coloured version:


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> They have a similar crown assembly as the SUN019 with the tube on the crown, its a very solid crown.


That is good to know!

The crown has become one of my favorite parts of the watch.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

ThomasMidgley said:


> Looks like a 7548 crown assembly, at least superficially?
> 
> EDIT : Also thank you to the OP - these are very good photos and invaluable information. It's a nuggety looking little champ, that's for sure.


"nuggety" seems so apt. It is a little chunk all right.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and specs. I really like this little watch, case size/shape, nice shade of blue, 20mm drilled lugs. I want a blue diver, and I think this is going to be it, when I cam score one here in the US.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice watch!!


Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's another watch comparison:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Padi anyone?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great review,it's not pushing my 009 out of the way but it's a great alternative to the Turtle.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I really hope these take off so we can get a bunch of cool color variants.

I'm not big on divers but the size of this guy is very appealing.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The date bubble is growing on me. Will be nice to have a date-only variant in the collection.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got this little guy today!


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations! Looks great!


----------



## 4string (Dec 24, 2017)

flame2000 said:


> I just got this little guy today!
> 
> View attachment 12753769


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

yawp. great review. def changed my initial opinion on this piece. loving that case shape and how it still has a strong presence but at a 42ish mm size


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Showing up on eBay now

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182972534119

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

also, good to know the cyclops is on the outside of the crystal. first thing i'm doing once I get my hands on one of these bad boys is popping that thing off


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

So good seiko made these, too small for me but stoked for the guys who found the turtles too big, these are charming watches in their own right, the cyclops sort of suits them too, padi and black are my favs so far.
Will be interesting to see if they get many unique colours different from the turtles, the shade of blue looks different thats for sure.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

natrmrz said:


> also, good to know the cyclops is on the outside of the crystal. first thing i'm doing once I get my hands on one of these bad boys is popping that thing off


Wow that video shows the cyclops popping off after minimum application of the soldering torch. I'd do the same but would have worried what the effect of heating the hardlex too much would potentially have on the crystal gasket and subsequently on water resistance.

I'm a firm believer in not reusing crystal gaskets which only seem to make it to the retail market a couple of years after the model release date. The video is reassuring in that the cyclops pops of so easily.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

This watch looks beautiful, just put my order in for one! I like that the markers are not the typical dots, more like long hills, really changes the aesthetic IMO. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The more I look at this the more it really does seem to be the replacement for the SKX. Everything we've been asking for. Hacking, hand winding, drilled lug holes, updated look (check out those bezel teeth). All in a versatile size. I expect multiple Seiko factories in different territories to be producing this by the end of the year, with gray market prices coming down substantially in a year to 18 months. The usual mysterious Seiko distribution channels will take hold and they will sell a TON of these globally. Expect more color ways over time. Soon Strapcode, Yobokies, the modders, and the entire ecosystem will be all-in.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Every now and then, even when you aren't really in the market for a new watch, along comes a must have. Sound familiar to anyone? b-). This is one of those for me.


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

Somewhere I saw a blue one with bracelet, where can we get the bracelet for this baby turtle?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> The more I look at this the more it really does seem to be the replacement for the SKX. Everything we've been asking for. Hacking, hand winding, drilled lug holes, updated look (check out those bezel teeth). All in a versatile size. I expect multiple Seiko factories in different territories to be producing this by the end of the year, with gray market prices coming down substantially in a year to 18 months. The usual mysterious Seiko distribution channels will take hold and they will sell a TON of these globally. Expect more color ways over time. Soon Strapcode, Yobokies, the modders, and the entire ecosystem will be all-in.


Yeah, the mini-turtles are probably going to be around for a long while and I can see this replacing the SKX. I'll be all over this if they ever make a yellow or orange version.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

appleb said:


> Yeah, the mini-turtles are probably going to be around for a long while and I can see this replacing the SKX. I'll be all over this if they ever make a yellow or orange version.


Hoping they expand the baby turtle variations as much as they have done the regular turtle. Hopefully it does that well in the market to justify it. And yes, orange plzzzzzz orange


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Padi anyone?


What is the other SEIKO ? PADI and ?


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

johnMcKlane said:


> mtb2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Padi anyone? 😉
> ...


SLA017


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

james_027 said:


> Somewhere I saw a blue one with bracelet, where can we get the bracelet for this baby turtle?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This may be a little late. But i've asked my local AD here in Singapore, and they can order in the bracelet for this watch.

Depending on where you are, your AD might be able to do the same.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been meaning to find a bracelet for this watch for quite awhile now. I'm hesitant to go for the OEM bracelet because i think it might be a bit heavy for me.
I never thought the SKX013 bracelet would fit because the mini turtle has lugs that looked shorter than the SKX013. But today, staring at the bracelet which was lying on my desk, i decided to give it a go.









The fit is not the best...
















... but i am strangely happy with it!


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

How are you handling the .9 mm tips of the spring bars and 2 vs 2.5 mm thickniss?

This means that aftermarket springbars from fe Strapcode won’t fit , rigth?

Is filing the tips from 1.1 mm to .9 mm an option?

I mean , the Strapcode bracelets usually have the 2.5 mm bars with 1.1 tip.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm currently using spring bars from a seller called "twente(o)" on that large auction site, listed as "GLYCINE WATCH S/BARS 316L S/STEEL 5 x 20mm X 1.78mm x 0.9mm ENDS". He has a large selection of spring bars at various sizes.

I don't have any experiences with the Strapcode aftermarket bars, but if they are like the Seiko OEMs with 1.1mm, then i think they wouldn't work. I just tried the Seiko OEMs again on this watch, and i am able to push the bars off just with finger pressure.

Personally, i would not attempt to file down the tips. I would be too afraid of compromising the spring bar's strength even if i knew how to do it...



MarcoM said:


> How are you handling the .9 mm tips of the spring bars and 2 vs 2.5 mm thickniss?
> 
> This means that aftermarket springbars from fe Strapcode won't fit , rigth?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Tnx Zyko, that makes sense


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Are there places where I can buy the black rubber strap for the srpc?

I am thinking of getting the srpc35 (black on metal), but would like to have the Seiko strap as well.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think they are available on the bay. If you search "seiko kn20" or "SRPC39 rubber strap", you should get there.
They are kind of pricey now though, i hope their prices drop eventually...



MarcoM said:


> Are there places where I can buy the black rubber strap for the srpc?
> 
> I am thinking of getting the srpc35 (black on metal), but would like to have the Seiko strap as well.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

That is indeed a bit too much. Tnx


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

monsterwatches has the rubber strap for 35 euro. I bought it there together with the black mini turtle on a bracelet.

I filed the 2,5 think springbars to .9 mm end tip. But because it is 2,5 mm thick it has to much friction and pulls under certain circumstances the bar out or the holes. So I will order the GLYCINE WATCH S/BARS 316L S/STEEL 5 x 20mm X 1.78mm x 0.9mm ENDS.

Great watch though


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

MarcoM said:


> monsterwatches has the rubber strap for 35 euro. I bought it there together with the black mini turtle on a bracelet.
> 
> I filed the 2,5 think springbars to .9 mm end tip. But because it is 2,5 mm thick it has to much friction and pulls under certain circumstances the bar out or the holes. So I will order the GLYCINE WATCH S/BARS 316L S/STEEL 5 x 20mm X 1.78mm x 0.9mm ENDS.
> 
> Great watch though


NICE! hope the parts arrive soon.

by the way, the very same spring bar seller also have 2mm bars with 0.9 tips (in case the 1.78 is too loose in the rubber strap), they are shoulder-less bars but since this watch has drilled lugs, removing them will not be a problem. The spring bar tips may extend a little bit beyond the watch case though... (*edit) but they will be so very secure :|


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

do you have a link to those as well?


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

MarcoM said:


> do you have a link to those as well?


I'm hesitant to link to the bay because i'm not sure if its ok with WUS, but do a search on " 5 x 20mm x 2.00mm x 0.9mm ENDS AND 2.8mm EXT, SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S ", (same seller) and you should find it.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

I ordered those as well. The spring bars that come with the bracelet are 2 mm, as you posted, and they fit the rubber strap perfectly.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks zyko!

Great little write up and excellent and helpful attitude. 

I have remembered my collection needs a seiko diver. I have been eyeing up the spb053 but at a fraction of the cost I could have this quirky turtle. 

Love the blue (is it the same as sumo blue??) the size, the dial. I dismissed it before as I am not a fan of the SKX hands but maybe it's ok as they are so very seiko. 

How's the lume? The applied markers seem pretty shallow are they very bright.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi boatswain!

I’m not sure if the blue is the same as the sumo blue as I have not handled the blue sumo before.

As for the lume, it is good !
I have no difficulties reading the time throughout the night, and I do not charge the lume before-hand.

I would rank its lume just slightly below the Seiko Solar Diver SNE107, but above the SKX013;
I find the lume / night visibility to be better than my SKX013. I think this may be because of the larger corn-dog indices (more lume surface area) and slightly larger dial. The SNE107 just has crazy lume.

As for the markers, I took a close look at them and they do seem rather flat (shallow?), almost like a sticker, when compared to the solar SNE107 where globs of lume can clearly be seen. This might explain why the mini turtle is slightly less lumey than the solar SNE107, but one thing: the SRPC39’s lume is applied VERY neatly! The markers have a metallic silvery outline, followed by a white background, then comes the lume. Neat! I have no doubts that its lume more than meet my purposes.

Quite a Fun watch! Definitely quirky.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

zyko said:


> Hi boatswain!
> 
> I'm not sure if the blue is the same as the sumo blue as I have not handled the blue sumo before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great reply!

I will keep this one in the hopper as I ponder my next Seiko diver.

I was hoping to see a lower price for these on the used market. They seem to be around $350 which isn't far off the sumo which (though bigger) has some more pros in my eyes.

Have a great day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the watch, hate the Cyclops. Has anyone taken it off this guy?


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

GOJIN said:


> Love the watch, hate the Cyclops. Has anyone taken it off this guy?




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh1jI6fHoGz/


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

natrmrz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bh1jI6fHoGz/


Brilliant. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Subscribed for a source to buy these from in the USA!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Grendeline said:


> Subscribed for a source to buy these from in the USA!


Long Island Watch sells the blue and black versions and Marc said he will be getting the PADI variant. The blue or black on rubber is $409 and the black dial on bracelet is $450. At the time of writing this I believe only the bracelet model is in stock.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

Just ordered mine here in philippines got it at $260 shipped. Im suppose to get the blue tisell sub to complete the color of my divers watch but i stambled on this thread change my mind. At leat now i will be getting an original design by seiko not an homage with almost the same price. 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’m thinking about getting the blue model on rubber strap (SRPC39K1). My only gripe is it comes with a black rubber strap. Why did they not give it the blue rubber strap from the PADI version (SRPC41K1)? I do like the PADI but not a fan of the red minute hand. Wish they made the second hand red and left the hour and minute hands like the other baby turtles.

Does anyone know if you can order the blue rubber strap from the PADI version? If I buy one I’ll try get one from Seiko but I’m wondering if they won’t sell it as the PADI’s are limited editions.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I'm thinking about getting the blue model on rubber strap (SRPC39K1). My only gripe is it comes with a black rubber strap. Why did they not give it the blue rubber strap from the PADI version (SRPC41K1)? I do like the PADI but not a fan of the red minute hand. Wish they made the second hand red and left the hour and minute hands like the other baby turtles.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can order the blue rubber strap from the PADI version? If I buy one I'll try get one from Seiko but I'm wondering if they won't sell it as the PADI's are limited editions.


Just my 2c. I wouldn't bother trying to get the stock rubber, be it black or blue. It is too long (esp. if you have smaller wrists) and chunky, and not that great looking imo. There are plenty of much nicer (and cheaper) aftermarket options, e.g. watchgecko, uncleseiko, bartons, just to name a few. Heres mine on a tropic.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

wappak said:


> Just ordered mine here in philippines got it at $260 shipped. Im suppose to get the blue tisell sub to complete the color of my divers watch but i stambled on this thread change my mind. At leat now i will be getting an original design by seiko not an homage with almost the same price.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your purchase. Mind sharing where you got it for that price? Thanks.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

elliswyatt said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Mind sharing where you got it for that price? Thanks.


I got it from a grey market and resident seller from philippine watch club. I can pm you his no. in viber, i just dont know if he ships international.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

My baby blue turtle just arrived, its really wear small on my 7 inch wrist maybe because of the small bezel and dial, i think even a 6.5 inch can pull this watch, action bezel feels like my samurai, now im waiting for my uncle sam tropic strap. This is bang for the buck watch, im lucky i got an alligned pip. 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a 7.25” wrist and in does seem to wear small. I think it may be partly due to it being pretty thick for its footprint. For me it is not anymore comfortable than the full-size turtle. Which has a bigger footprint and about the same thickness. 

I really love the watch and have been wearing it every day the past two weeks since I got it. The accuracy for my watch has been outstanding like 1 or 2 seconds a week! Almost makes it boring, where I don’t have to fiddle with the watch as much as I am used to. 😀


----------



## evenrege (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone knows if a Seiko sumo sbdc033 bracelet will fit the mini turte srpc37? They have same lug width and similar case. Have someone tested this?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

zyko said:


> Hi abram357!
> 
> I agree that the lug-to-lug is uncommonly small compared to the watch size. It is amazing that this watch has a comparable Lug-to-lug to my Seiko 5!
> 
> ...


Hi zyko, what ref Seiko 5 is that? It's gorgeous.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Estilo said:


> Hi zyko, what ref Seiko 5 is that? It's gorgeous.


Hi Estilo, that's the SNK381.


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I think this will be my next seiko. I wish the blue came with a braclet.


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I just ordered a blue mini from watches88! Are they good to deal with. I would like to put it on a braclet. What do you all think would be they option? Wait on strapcodes, uncleseiko, or just try getting a seiko bracelet made for the black one? It seems more women notice a watch on a braclet. Lol


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

dr751 said:


> I have a 7.25" wrist and in does seem to wear small. I think it may be partly due to it being pretty thick for its footprint. For me it is not anymore comfortable than the full-size turtle. Which has a bigger footprint and about the same thickness.
> 
> I really love the watch and have been wearing it every day the past two weeks since I got it. The accuracy for my watch has been outstanding like 1 or 2 seconds a week! Almost makes it boring, where I don't have to fiddle with the watch as much as I am used to. ?


Same size wrist and the same experience so far with my mini blue!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

evenrege said:


> Anyone knows if a Seiko sumo sbdc033 bracelet will fit the mini turte srpc37? They have same lug width and similar case. Have someone tested this?


Did you ever test this? I think the problem would be the location of the spring bar holes on the end link. The Sumo has long lugs where as this mini turtle has short lugs. Possibly if you have a bracelet with hollow end links and some dremel time you could get the bracelet to fit.

If you find a solution, holler at me!


----------



## Heken (May 25, 2016)

1


----------



## Heken (May 25, 2016)

My mini turtle on a Watchgecko blue rubber strap with deployment clasp.
View attachment 13739643


----------



## Heken (May 25, 2016)

Sorry for the dubbel post! I can't remove one of them.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I happened to be at the local mall today and passed one of the local watch stores who happens to stock a lot of Seiko Prospex and Presage automatic models. They had the 4 "regular release" mini-turtles in-stock: SRPC35, SRPC37, SRPC39 and SRPC41. I couldn't believe my eyes when they had the SRPC39 (blue dial) on the factory metal bracelet (from the SRPC35)! I did a double take thinking my eyes had deceived me. Did Seiko release the blue dial on a bracelet recently?

The store owner told me they only had the SRPC35 (black dial on SS bracelet) and SRPC39 (blue dial on black rubber) a few weeks ago, but a customer wanted one of the black dials on the rubber strap not the stainless steel bracelet. So they swapped the bands around and sold him a makeshift SRPC37. Despite having no intentions to buy a watch today I couldn't resist and walked out with the SRPC39 mini-turtle.

View attachment 13991067


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Excellent purchase!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I don’t know if it’s just my SRPC39K1, but is everyone else’s aluminum insert on the bezel sort of sunken slightly below the outer edge of the bezel? Kind of a neat design if they’re all like that as it will help prevent the aluminum bezel insert from getting damaged.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> I don't know if it's just my SRPC39K1, but is everyone else's aluminum insert on the bezel sort of sunken slightly below the outer edge of the bezel? Kind of a neat design if they're all like that as it will help prevent the aluminum bezel insert from getting damaged.


Mine is like that too. I cannot see it visually with a loupe, but i can feel it with my fingertips. 
Actually, i can see it with my loupe now. It is very slightly beneath.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

Here is my Seiko SRPC39J1

Story - This is almost my first watch. I never worn one in last 20 years or so. I was looking for an automatic watch which can fit my small wrist. My brother had bought this Seiko SRPC39J1 6 months back and was not liking the automatic mechanism as he had to keep wearing it every day. So he sold it me.

Do Seiko sell authentic bracelet type strap for this model? Like the one in post#99


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

This Dial is flawless, I love it.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I prefer natos to the rubber. The rubber gets slickery in hot humid weather. I have a box full of 20 mm nato/zulu straps


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do Seiko sell authentic bracelet type strap for this model? Like the one in post#99


The bracelet from post #99 is actually for the Seiko SKX013. I bought mine (the bracelet) from the local Seiko AD, so yes, Seiko does sell it.

Do note that bracelet is not designed for this watch though, so the fit at the lugs is not that good.

If you are looking for the original Seiko bracelet to fit this watch, do a search for SRPC35. Its bracelet will fit this case.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

Authentic Seiko Bracelets seems to be very expensive (100 USD range).
Does any one have experience with aliexpress bracelets for this model?


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

**DELETED***


----------



## Crowny (Feb 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Authentic Seiko Bracelets seems to be very expensive (100 USD range).
> Does any one have experience with aliexpress bracelets for this model?


I am wondering the same... if anyone here can share infos please do


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

Crowny said:


> I am wondering the same... if anyone here can share infos please do


I liked 20mm ANGUS Jubilee


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

can some one please look at this bracelet and tell if this will be a good fit for seiko srpc39 baby turtle?


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

I changed to jubilee style bracelet bought from aliexpress.
Perfect fit.


----------



## tend (Jun 5, 2016)

very pretty, can you tell me where you buy it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

tend said:


> very pretty, can you tell me where you buy it?


Here is it https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CARLYWET-19-20-22mm-Two-Tone-Hollow-Curved-End-Solid-Screw-Links-Replacement-Watch-Band-Strap/32819237823.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.20864c4dEj8WdP


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

tend said:


> very pretty, can you tell me where you buy it?


Here is it https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CARLYWET-19-20-22mm-Two-Tone-Hollow-Curved-End-Solid-Screw-Links-Replacement-Watch-Band-Strap/32819237823.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.20864c4dEj8WdP


----------



## tend (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

zyko said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I usually just lurk here, but today i got my hands on this watch, and i'd like to share some pictures and my first impressions with you:
> 
> ...


This size does look great on your wrist. Not big at all, small actually. I prefer smaller too but I think this mini turtle may be bigger on my wrist than I like. What size wrist is pictured here?


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the review, very nice pictures.
I wanted to buy it few months, the PADI edition in fact.
But for me, i would be even nicer with a crown a 4. 
That's maybe stupid, but i did not buy it for this reason. I live asymetrical watches


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

Just got this beautiful time piece at $439SGD (around $322USD) at Gassan Watches in Changi Airport. A real bargain, I think. I swap the rubber strap with the navy-blue Nato one.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Tu Bui said:


> Just got this beautiful time piece at $439SGD (around $322USD) at Gassan Watches in Changi Airport. A real bargain, I think. I swap the rubber strap with the navy-blue Nato one.


Congrats! interesting how it actually says "baby turtle" on the receipt.. :-d


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

New dress for.my.mini turtle...I had this thick mesh laying around and I found it very good looking on this watch!









Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

dustytriumph said:


> This size does look great on your wrist. Not big at all, small actually. I prefer smaller too but I think this mini turtle may be bigger on my wrist than I like. What size wrist is pictured here?


Hi dustytriumph, sorry about the late reply as i haven't been keeping up with watches for awhile. My wrist was 7 inches in that photo.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice pairing, it looks great on the mesh.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not going to watch to see if the Kamasu matches up. It is a great watch, but probably doesn't, unless the price is factored in. Both would be great in a collection.


----------



## EEDEECEE (Feb 21, 2020)

Funny to see a video on this subject. I sold my Kamasu after buying the srpc35. The Kamasu felt almost like a fashion watch in comparison.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Another strap test...I really like it with that one! And it is really comfortable..









Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I had requested last year for Shoulderless Spring for Seiko Mini Turtle to a USA eBay seller that sells a lot of types of Spring Bars for watches. Due to Covid 19, it recently arrived at their location and now they have listed it for sale. I had given them the Stock Seiko Mini Turtle Spring Bar tip end measurement of 0.9mm and they made the shoulderless spring bar tip end exactly 0.9mm. I got 5 pairs of them and they fit perfectly on the Seiko Mini Turtle Lug Holes. Seiko OEM spring bars that are available for purchase do not fit the Seiko Mini Turtle Lug Holes as their Lug Holes are smaller that is why I requested the eBay seller. Here is the link below if anyone was looking to upgrade their Seiko Mini Turtle spring bars. 








18mm ~ 22mm SHOULDERLESS Spring Bar Pin 0.9mm Tip for Drilled Pierce Lug Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 18mm ~ 22mm SHOULDERLESS Spring Bar Pin 0.9mm Tip for Drilled Pierce Lug Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

